# Copenhagen biking



## monkies (Jun 10, 2007)

Figured I'd start here with my inquiry...is there any type of trail or downhill/freeride type biking in or near Copenhagen, Denmark?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

You may know that Denmark is mainly pretty flat, so you won't find any big hills there. Apparently, there's still possibilities for riding.

If all else fails, do an Advanced Search for Danish members at http://forums.mtbr.com/memberlist.php


----------



## fenrisulfur (Aug 11, 2006)

No. There are no DH or freeride trails close to Copenhagen.

There are however many good xc trails close to Copenhagen.
Let me know if you are interested in them.


----------



## rasmusj (May 29, 2008)

I'm not from Copenhagen but apparently there is a DH/FR track in Rude north of Copenhagen, but obviously length is very limited by the size of our hills  Try to take a look at www.mtb.dk, there's a messageboard where you can probably get in touch with local riders.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

monkies said:


> Figured I'd start here with my inquiry...is there any type of trail or downhill/freeride type biking in or near Copenhagen, Denmark?


Here's three good trail candidates all in cycling distance from Copenhagen:
New blue trackl
Old blue track This is the one with the official Freeride/"DH"/DJ spot
Red track

They are official tracks with signs, maps and markings on the trees to help you find your way

And a little further away: the white track super nice and technical!

PM if you want help to find a local guide
 Kasper

Sample from Rude forrest (yes that IS the real name) Ze germans are just visiting


----------



## Acroni (Dec 29, 2011)

I know that this thread is pretty old , but i am currently looking for some places near 
Copenhagen, Lyngby, Hellerup.
I live in Hellerup and i am going to stay for at least 2 years , so if anyone has to suggest any place for mtb riding, he is more than welcome to do it.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Acroni said:


> I know that this thread is pretty old , but i am currently looking for some places near
> Copenhagen, Lyngby, Hellerup.
> I live in Hellerup and i am going to stay for at least 2 years , so if anyone has to suggest any place for mtb riding, he is more than welcome to do it.


All the tracks I linked to in my old post from 2009 are still there 
If you wanna ride with some laidback locals check out trailbuilders.dk -> forum.

Hope to see you on the trails 

Kasper


----------



## kaplanjoe (Nov 10, 2012)

*Tracks in Denmark*

Try the link with maps at the webpage of singletrack.dk


----------



## Arctic Pride (Sep 24, 2010)

Bringing this back up, headed to Copenhagen in the summer, wondering if there's any fun urban riding or trails worth riding near the city? I see a lot of city bike type rentals but not having luck finding nicer bikes

This place is quite far but at least they have SC Chameleons

Mountain Bike Rental - Mountainbike Slettestrand


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Geels and Rude forest are placed relatively close to each other an easy to reach with public transportation (Holte station)
You can rent mountainbikes at Davinci bicycle store:
https://davincicykler.dk/kontakt-os
[email protected] or call them +45 7026 4050

Geels forest: Facilitet - udinaturen.dk
Rude forest: Facilitet - udinaturen.dk

Close to Hareskov forest is another rental shop - MTB-tours - Kontakt - MTB Tours
Call or mail them on +45 4432 0903 / [email protected]
Hareskov forest can easily be reached by public transportation (Hareskovby station)

Hareskov forest: Facilitet - udinaturen.dk

All three tracks are easy to follow with big blue or red dots on the trees and maps at the trailheads.

You are welcome to try and look me up when you get here


----------



## Arctic Pride (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'll dig more into this when the time gets closer.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Arctic Pride said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll dig more into this when the time gets closer.


Hi Arctic Pride - any reviews on your Copenhagen trip? I'm looking to do a day of riding with buddies - some are newbs.


----------

